# HELP! Archer Fish appears to have a white spot.



## Richboy! (Oct 6, 2011)

Good Morning!

Need some quick advice on what this is and how I can help the Archer fish out.
I just randomly came home yesterday and saw this on the Archer fish.


----------



## Richboy! (Oct 6, 2011)

*HELP w/ Archer Fish!*

Came home last night to a big spot on my Archer fish.
Any ideas as to what it is, what caused it and how to treat it?
Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Do you have any fish in the tank that could have beaten him up? It is difficult to say what may be the problem, but when in doubt, you can treat with some salt and Melafix, and see if anything more definitive develops.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

hmm.... what size tank do you have him in and what else is in the tank?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Duplicate threads merged.


Looks like heater burn. Is your heater protected? Is there any other cover in the tank? I find that if you have an old-school glass heater and no other cover for the fish to hide behind, scared fish will hide behind the heater and get burned by it.

As for fixing it, I would keep up your water changes to keep the water pristine and that should help with it's recovery.


----------

